# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Venta de pacas de Alfalfa

## AgroIndustrial Camargo

Estimados tenemos pacas de alfalfa lista para entrega.
Podemos complacer volúmenes de grandes cantidades. 
Nuestra alfalfa es de excelente calidad y es cortada en el momento preciso y las pacas pueden ser del peso que el cliente requiera. Del mismo modo podemos enviar megapacas de alfalfa o plalets para envíos al exterior. 
Del mismo modo podemos vender cubos de alfalfa  
Póngase en contacto con nuestro departamento de ventas con el Sr. Luis D. Pacheco Camargo cel. 956399289Temas similares: Venta de alfalfa deshidrata en fardos o pacas Vendo Alfalfa en Pacas Artículo: Agro Rural distribuyó pacas de heno para más de 22,500 alpacas de Arequipa Artículo: Agro Rural entrega más de 13,000 pacas de heno a ganaderos de la región Junín VENTA DE ALFALFA EN PACAS O FARDOS

----------

